# D Hacks Tren



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone had the chance to try out D Hacks tren ace? I've got some tren e but was curious if anyone has any feedback on the ace since it will give a general idea on if it's decent or not, considering it takes 3-4 weeks for the tren e to build up in the blood.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Really? No one is on the D Hacks oil hype?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nara said:


> Really? No one is on the D Hacks oil hype?


I've just pinned

900mg test e

400mg tren e

400mg mast e

100mg test prop

100mg tren ace

100mg mast prop

And will be pinning 1ml mtren pre-workout tomorrow morning


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Its still early days as the oils haven't even been out a week but should hopefully be good to go like the orals


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> I've just pinned
> 
> 900mg test e
> 
> ...


bloody hell look out lol !!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Big Ste said:


> I've just pinned
> 
> 900mg test e
> 
> ...


Keep us updated mate!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> bloody hell look out lol !!


Just switched over from AP Sust and CR tren e and mast e, only just open them vials as well but just couldn't wait to get on the d-hacks oils lol

All went in smooth as silk so will be surprised if I get pip from them!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I've just pinned
> 
> 900mg test e
> 
> ...


Just had my batch arrive mtren /prop/ test e and np-tp and new pre work out orals noticed different sized vials before people question filling levels.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Just switched over from AP Sust and CR tren e and mast e, only just open them vials as well but just couldn't wait to get on the d-hacks oils lol
> 
> All went in smooth as silk so will be surprised if I get pip from them!


Let me know how u find the mtren asap! Jabbing mine tonight! I'm also switching over from ap sust and AP parabolin and AP androxine to hacks test e hacks tren e and hacks mtren instead of AP androxine!!! Today is change over day lol! Going to log my mtren log tonight on here! But yer let me know what u thought of it not sure whether to go .5ml or 1ml straight away.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I've just pinned
> 
> 900mg test e
> 
> ...


What mg per ml concentration is the test E?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> I've just pinned
> 
> 900mg test e
> 
> ...


Auz..........? is........is that you @ausbuilt? srs


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Smitch said:


> What mg per ml concentration is the test E?


300mg/ml i think


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Smitch said:


> What mg per ml concentration is the test E?


300mg/ml mate


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Interested in reviews. I just pinned 600 mg of the test 400


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


> Auz..........? is........is that you @ausbuilt? srs


  only running the short ester for 3 weeks though mate, just a little kick start


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Let me know how u find the mtren asap! Jabbing mine tonight! I'm also switching over from ap sust and AP parabolin and AP androxine to hacks test e hacks tren e and hacks mtren instead of AP androxine!!! Today is change over day lol! Going to log my mtren log tonight on here! But yer let me know what u thought of it not sure whether to go .5ml or 1ml straight away.


Haven't pinned any yet to be honest, something came up yesterday and was unable to train!

Soon as I've tried it out I'll let you know though mate, it's oil based so best pinned about 40-60 mins pre isn't it?!


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a lot of oil, did you use one of these?


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

T100 said:


> That's a lot of oil, did you use one of these?


 @Big Ste



T100 said:


> That's a lot of oil, did you use one of these?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

T100 said:


> @Big Ste


5ml syringe with 2ml tren e and 1ml tren ace (quad)

5ml syringe with 2ml mast e and 1ml mast prop (quad)

2ml syringe with 2ml test e (delt)

2ml syringe with 1ml test e and 1ml test prop (delt)


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> 5ml syringe with 2ml tren e and 1ml tren ace (quad)
> 
> 5ml syringe with 2ml mast e and 1ml mast prop (quad)
> 
> ...


Hardcore!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Keep us updated on the oils keen to know what progress / pip is like


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

lewishart said:


> Keep us updated on the oils keen to know what progress / pip is like


All mine went in smooth as fcuk mate, not a single bit of pip after pinning on Saturday, non yesterday or today!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> All mine went in smooth as fcuk mate, not a single bit of pip after pinning on Saturday, non yesterday or today!


Step 1 sorted now let's see if the gains come rolling in.  I have no reason to suspect otherwise to be honest.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> only running the short ester for 3 weeks though mate, just a little kick start


A nice little technique to get things going while the long esters are building up mate


----------



## zen12345 (Jan 18, 2013)

im starting their rip225 next week. Can't wait


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Bloody hell Ste if i pinned that much in one go id have the flu for a week. Fair play mate! I look forward to hearing about the oils.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> All mine went in smooth as fcuk mate, not a single bit of pip after pinning on Saturday, non yesterday or today!


X2 even the mtren was smooth as a babys bum


----------



## zen12345 (Jan 18, 2013)

A source told me that D-hacks are just riding off their Oral success and that they have no idea how to brew oils.

That's why they have only just come into production now.

I hope its g2g and doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

zen12345 said:


> A source told me that D-hacks are just riding off their Oral success and that they have no idea how to brew oils.
> 
> That's why they have only just come into production now.
> 
> I hope its g2g and doesn't disappoint.


lol great 2nd post what lab you own then bro? so you using there rip? can't wait to see your neg feedback as thats what sounds like going to be!

what i find funny is a lot of labs going to be ****ed off with hacks doing oils coz people will realise how underdose most other labs ar and them other labs loosing custom. tuff sh*t imo they shouldn't of under dosed then should they 

by the way. my source is high up! said hacks don't brew there self anyway. they have a very well knowleged brewer come to hacks and brew in front of hacks so hacks ensuring correctly dosed!


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

zen12345 said:


> A source told me that D-hacks are just riding off their Oral success and that they have no idea how to brew oils.
> 
> That's why they have only just come into production now.
> 
> I hope its g2g and doesn't disappoint.


also if hacks can't brew and you think hacks brews there own then how the fu*k did they make all them blends! lol


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

wow only just noticed the hacks t400 blend! never even thought of looking at the blend looks very nice, mix of med/long easters. so not just all long or not short/long.

2x jabs per week ideal for that you think guy?

TEST 400

TEST E 125MG

TEST C 100MG

TEST PHENY PROP 75MG

TEST ISOCAP 100MG


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bluemoon9 said:


> also if hacks can't brew and you think hacks brews there own then how the fu*k did they make all them blends! lol


coz they said so on their labels ...


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I like dhacks stuff all their oral stuff has done what it said on the tin but at the end of the day they're an illegal drug dealer so blind faith is a bit daft


----------



## zen12345 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> also if hacks can't brew and you think hacks brews there own then how the fu*k did they make all them blends! lol


Chill out pal.

In no way am I saying anything bad about d-hacks, I love their orals.

This is only what I've been told so was hoping if anyone else would clarify or give some more insight.

my source also said that some random guy brews their oils just to clarify lol.

tbh mate I can't wait to try their rip I'm excited and don't care enough to hate on labs just to give honest feedback.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

zen12345 said:


> Chill out pal.
> 
> In no way am I saying anything bad about d-hacks, I love their orals.
> 
> ...


Surely they wouldn't want to ruin their reputation by bringing out bad oils. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Anymore feedback on the tren e?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

zen12345 said:


> A source told me that D-hacks are just riding off their Oral success and that they have no idea how to brew oils.
> 
> That's why they have only just come into production now.
> 
> I hope its g2g and doesn't disappoint.


Lol I think your source just wants u to stay with whatever he's selling you!

Anyway I use alot of gear bud all different brands plus pharmas like unigen and alpha pharma check my posts from years ago if u like! anyway dhacks oils I'm running atm and they are defo doing the business bud! End of lol!


----------



## zen12345 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> Lol I think your source just wants u to stay with whatever he's selling you!
> 
> Anyway I use alot of gear bud all different brands plus pharmas like unigen and alpha pharma check my posts from years ago if u like! anyway dhacks oils I'm running atm and they are defo doing the business bud! End of lol!


That's good to hear. Iv been using the d hacks rip for nearly 3 weeks and I'm loving it. Dont have a single bad thing to say.gtg


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm currently on week 3 of tren e, should kick in on the 16th though so I'll let you guys know how I get on with it. I'm currently cutting/eating at maintenance, but I'm sure my strength should go up as well as more vascular.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

i just ordered dhack tren e, really looking forward to try out their oils, since all oral products were always spot on..

For me Tren enanthate kicks in after about 10-14 days, well everyone is different, i can tell that because ive noticed that i began to sweat ALOT during night and workouts, also ive noticed how drastic my body changed.. insane.. love tren :thumb:


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

ive gone fr hacks tren e, got alpha test p and looking which lab to run for the test e


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been noticing some night sweats on the tren e, nothing like DNP obviously but just waking up a bit sweaty but I fall right back asleep.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Nara said:


> I've been noticing some night sweats on the tren e, nothing like DNP obviously but just waking up a bit sweaty but I fall right back asleep.


how long you been on and what dose


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

gsxrthou said:


> how long you been on and what dose


400mg and I'm approaching week 3 on thursday.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Nara said:


> I've been noticing some night sweats on the tren e, nothing like DNP obviously but just waking up a bit sweaty but I fall right back asleep.


Any pip ? how many Ml you injecting in one go ? I try and stick to one jab a week even if I have to fill up a 5ml barrel


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Sams said:


> Any pip ? how many Ml you injecting in one go ? I try and stick to one jab a week even if I have to fill up a 5ml barrel


No pip, 2mL of tren E


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

the prop was the strongest i have used , 1.5 ml per day and my sex drive was absolutly mental

primo next at high dose as this is the best drug about if can get real , so keeping my faith in the man thats this is what it is


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

boxer939 said:


> i used the dhacks test prop and got nothing.





oxy2000 said:


> the prop was the strongest i have used ,


so annoying when this happens..... :lol:


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

if anythin any lab is gonna get prop right as its the cheapest , everyone knows that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mal said:


> so annoying when this happens..... :lol:


Just goes to show it's not always the gear, it's the people using it lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just goes to show it's not always the gear, it's the people using it lol


my monies on boxer haha..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

oxy2000 said:


> if anythin any lab is gonna get prop right as its the cheapest , everyone knows that


that's why I got the test enth ,basic stuff usually gtg hopefully the mast prop is good too!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

boxer939 said:


> Yep. I had 3 bottles of the stuff and had 1ml eod , got nothing , no idea how his sex drive was so high


strange mate,were you clean before you started the stuff,off cycle or did you add the prop in

while you were on,ive had crazy libido on prop,and zero libido,, prob due to oestrogen ..but strength

should go up in a week.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

boxer. you was using that test prop for 2 weeks to kick start a cycle. can't see you getting a lot from it within 2 weeks lol.

used it myself 2 months ago was very good stuff. ausbuilt also used it and said its bang on the money!


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Please tell me the D-Hacks Test Prop is decent, I'll be using it in a few months with his TBol.

I don't wanna be disappointed, I got Cambridge Research Test 400 off him a few months ago and it was spot on, strength rocketed within 2 weeks and made good gains.

So I have faith in his new oils.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Please tell me the D-Hacks Test Prop is decent, I'll be using it in a few months with his TBol.
> 
> I don't wanna be disappointed, I got Cambridge Research Test 400 off him a few months ago and it was spot on, strength rocketed within 2 weeks and made good gains.
> 
> So I have faith in his new oils.


Ive got the prop in one of the test blends, a week and a half in and sex drive is through the roof.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Bluemoon9 said:


> boxer. you was using that test prop for 2 weeks to kick start a cycle. can't see you getting a lot from it within 2 weeks lol.
> 
> used it myself 2 months ago was very good stuff. ausbuilt also used it and said its bang on the money!


Ausbuilt also said BSI was good


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

boxer939 said:


> i used the dhacks test prop and got nothing.
> 
> got the test e coming now though, better be good


What made you go with the same lab if you got nothing first time round?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Sharpz said:


> What made you go with the same lab if you got nothing first time round?


0 logic


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Using d-hacks test prop and tren ace right now. Did 2nd pin today and got tren cough. Zero PIP so far. It's my first time using prop. I expected to be paralyzed with 1ml ED prop injections. Might be too early to tell though. Looks good so far!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Nara said:


> 0 logic


Logic = none


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Using d-hacks test prop and tren ace right now. Did 2nd pin today and got tren cough. Zero PIP so far. It's my first time using prop. I expected to be paralyzed with 1ml ED prop injections. Might be too early to tell though. Looks good so far!


im pinning 1ml of his prop an 0.5ml of his tren a ED an the pip is worst ive ever had mate


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sharpz said:


> im pinning 1ml of his prop an 0.5ml of his tren a ED an the pip is worst ive ever had mate


Same dose here mate. Strange. I literally feel nothing from my last two shots.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

oxy2000 said:


> the prop was the strongest i have used , 1.5 ml per day and my sex drive was absolutly mental
> 
> primo next at high dose as this is the best drug about if can get real , so keeping my faith in the man thats this is what it is


D-Hacks do a primo oil? Keep us posted on the results mate because alpha pharma primo crippled my bank account!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Same dose here mate. Strange. I literally feel nothing from my last two shots.


What's the date on your vials?

My test p is 04/14

My tren a is 06/14

It is strange because I've never had pip like this also the prop doesn't feel very potent I've ran lower than this and felt more from it. But the tren oxys an var I'm running seem on point


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sharpz said:


> What's the date on your vials?
> 
> My test p is 04/14
> 
> ...


Same date


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Same date


Can you feel it working


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sharpz said:


> Can you feel it working


Not sure if I can tell yet. Might be the tren.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Not sure if I can tell yet. Might be the tren.


How u getting on bro do u think hacks oils are underdosed?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I pinned 1ml of d-hacks test e on Sunday and my butt is sore lol it wasn't the best injection id done, but it's swollen massively I look like I have the size of an as* to be twerking lol


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

elliot1989 said:


> I pinned 1ml of d-hacks test e on Sunday and my butt is sore lol it wasn't the best injection id done, but it's swollen massively I look like I have the size of an as* to be twerking lol


Im finding im swelling at jab site off hacks oils. Never happened with anyother lab. ...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Think im gunna throw some Tren A in for the last 6 week of this cycle, awful lot of bashing going on, be good to see the results/non-results actually documented in a journal or something.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Sharpz said:


> How u getting on bro do u think hacks oils are underdosed?


2 weeks on test prop totaling 1g test PW, 400mg tren ace and 1g of EQ. I feel "on" and am getting stronger. Only tren side I've got is weird dreams. I will post again in a few weeks


----------



## adizzle (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope hacks is good. I've just got Test E, Tren E and Dbol. Going to start in a week or so.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Sharpz said:


> Im finding im swelling at jab site off hacks oils. Never happened with anyother lab. ...


x2 with this. Has happened with other labs but had a few bad ones this cycle so far from Hacks...other than can't really compare their Deca 300 to other labs as its first time i've used it. Up in weight and strength so happy really.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

I've had no swelling problems with the tren e not risked the t400 got a busy few weeks so can't risk being put on my backside by a bad jab


----------



## adizzle (Jan 15, 2013)

kreig said:


> I've had no swelling problems with the tren e not risked the t400 got a busy few weeks so can't risk being put on my backside by a bad jab


Are you noticing any positive effects from the tren yet?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

adizzle said:


> Are you noticing any positive effects from the tren yet?


Yep strength still seems to be going up nicely while I lean out and my diet has been no where near as nailed as it could have been due to various things so I'm impressed I'm still leaning out.


----------



## adizzle (Jan 15, 2013)

kreig said:


> Yep strength still seems to be going up nicely while I lean out and my diet has been no where near as nailed as it could have been due to various things so I'm impressed I'm still leaning out.


Nice, that sounds decent. I can't wait to start my cycle!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

kreig said:


> Yep strength still seems to be going up nicely while I lean out and my diet has been no where near as nailed as it could have been due to various things so I'm impressed I'm still leaning out.


Same mate! loving the tren e!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

tren ace is spot on. 3 guys in my gym who i got them the prop and tren ace all rating it highly, they also used the wildcat tren ace start of year and rated that highly as well but pip was abit much from the prop. hacks prop and ace when mixed together is pip free.

the kids/amateurs/the haters! will most likely say opposite shame this forum has become like this now.


----------



## gatecrasher (Nov 26, 2009)

Been on dhacks test e and deca for 4 weeks now; weight is up, strength is up and no pip what so ever, loving the stuff..had chambridge research t400 before that, only lasted 3 weeks on it the pip was unbearable ...!


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

The last couple of nights the insomnia seems to really be kicking in spending a couple of hours just staring at the ceiling


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

kreig said:


> The last couple of nights the insomnia seems to really be kicking in spending a couple of hours just staring at the ceiling


Are you 100% sure your not a psychopath


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> tren ace is spot on. 3 guys in my gym who i got them the prop and tren ace all rating it highly, they also used the wildcat tren ace start of year and rated that highly as well but pip was abit much from the prop. hacks prop and ace when mixed together is pip free.
> 
> the kids/amateurs/the haters! will most likely say opposite shame this forum has become like this now.


I don't think admitting to dealing gear is gonna go down to well with the mods mate, you may find your account gone later lol.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Sams said:


> Are you 100% sure your not a psychopath


110% they've had me tested!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> tren ace is spot on. 3 guys in my gym who i got them the prop and tren ace all rating it highly, they also used the wildcat tren ace start of year and rated that highly as well but pip was abit much from the prop. hacks prop and ace when mixed together is pip free.
> 
> the kids/amateurs/the haters! will most likely say opposite shame this forum has become like this now.


Its not pip free


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Sharpz said:


> Its not pip free


yep. i can only speak for the enanthate which is definitley not pip free.

/edit probably hit a nerve slighty, thats why i got the pip. Delt inject yesterday was totally pip free.

d-hacks tren e g2g. sorry.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

night06 said:


> yep. i can only speak for the enanthate which is definitley not pip free.


He reckons if u combine oils (test prop & tren ace) then jabs pip free lol i do this everyday an its far from pip free


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

night06 said:


> yep. i can only speak for the enanthate which is definitley not pip free.


Weird, its pip free for me. Doesn't even feel like I've injected the day after.


----------



## adizzle (Jan 15, 2013)

Nara said:


> Weird, its pip free for me. Doesn't even feel like I've injected the day after.


I can second that too


----------



## biguns (Aug 18, 2014)

Using sphinx test prop and d hacks tren e now. Did a pin today and got tren cough but zero pip .. hoping dhacks oils are as good as there orals!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I'm being serious here check my previous posts from the years and u can see I've used loads of tren, pc, rohm alpha pharma! but right now 3ml a week on dhack lab tren e and I'm feeling not only stronger than ever but fukin tren rage aswell lol along with extreme heartburn! It's really topped out into 6th gear this week!


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

night06 said:


> yep. i can only speak for the enanthate which is definitley not pip free.


Gotta b your Tecunique mate mine is pip free unless I jab a nerve wen going in then I know I'll get pip lol


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

**** I want some more Tren lol I said never again after last time but it is tempting haha


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Rav212 said:


> I'm being serious here check my previous posts from the years and u can see I've used loads of tren, pc, rohm alpha pharma! but right now 3ml a week on dhack lab tren e and I'm feeling not only stronger than ever but fukin tren rage aswell lol along with extreme heartburn! It's really topped out into 6th gear this week!


Would u rate it higher than ap? Those tren tabs were really strong in terms of strength gain. Can't imagine anything toppin those


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> Would u rate it higher than ap? Those tren tabs were really strong in terms of strength gain. *Can't imagine anything toppin those*


Superdrol.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Jabbed both delts with 1ml tren a today. Hit a nerve in left so its sore as feck, no pip in right yet. Wait and see tomorrow, cant wait for it to kick in


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Flaxmans said:


> Would u rate it higher than ap? Those tren tabs were really strong in terms of strength gain. Can't imagine anything toppin those


Are you talking about the ap tren tabs mate? If so you're first one ive seen use them? Was fancy giving them a go, how did you find them and how did you run them if so?


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Gotta b your Tecunique mate mine is pip free unless I jab a nerve wen going in then I know I'll get pip lol


yeah you are right, i prolyl fcked up my last jab. delt jab yesterday was pip free. 

sorry


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

So much BS in this thread lol

The tren ace and tren e are both smooth as or at lease they are for me anyway!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> I'm being serious here check my previous posts from the years and u can see I've used loads of tren, pc, rohm alpha pharma! but right now 3ml a week on dhack lab tren e and I'm feeling not only stronger than ever but fukin tren rage aswell lol along with extreme heartburn! It's really topped out into 6th gear this week!


I'm with you on this mate :beer:


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Flaxmans said:


> Would u rate it higher than ap? Those tren tabs were really strong in terms of strength gain. Can't imagine anything toppin those


Only ran AP parabolin (tren hex) at 3 amps a week the most! This stuff at 3ml week blows it for size gains I'd say! However I leaned out more I think on the hex I think the enanthate ester holds water in me whilst the hex doesn't! that's my personal answer fRom personal experience!

Haven't tried the AP tren tabs mate but id b intrested too soon!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Jabbed both delts with 1ml tren a today. Hit a nerve in left so its sore as feck, no pip in right yet. Wait and see tomorrow, cant wait for it to kick in


Youre doing 200mg tren ace ed or eod? Thats huge considering its your first time running tren ace.....good luck!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sharpz said:


> Youre doing 200mg tren ace ed or eod? Thats huge considering its your first time running tren ace.....good luck!


Im only doing 100mg EOD, but my first pin I bled a little and it looked like I leaked a tiny bit of oil, so I double dropped


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> 5ml syringe with 2ml tren e and 1ml tren ace (quad)
> 
> 5ml syringe with 2ml mast e and 1ml mast prop (quad)
> 
> ...


Think you need to get a pic posted. Must be a mountain on that amount of gear!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sen said:


> Think you need to get a pic posted. Must be a mountain on that amount of gear!


I'm no mountain but hoping to be one day  weighing in at 16st 10lb this morning!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> I'm no mountain but hoping to be one day  weighing in at 16st 10lb this morning!


The weight of the esters in your little cocktail would probably be more than my body weight! You got a journal on here?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sen said:


> Think you need to get a pic posted. Must be a mountain on that amount of gear!





Big Ste said:


> I'm no mountain but hoping to be one day  weighing in at 16st 10lb this morning!


Plus without the short esters kick start I'm only running:

Test 900mg/week

Tren 400mg/week

Mast 400mg/week

Nothing to stupid compared to some on here, pretty standard test/tren/mast cycle doses really!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

sen said:


> The weight of the esters in your little cocktail would probably be more than my body weight! You got a journal on here?


No mate I haven't, posted plenty of pics over the years on here though!

Like to keep a low profile these days


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Plus without the short esters kick start I'm only running:
> 
> Test 800mg/week
> 
> ...


Yeah that's very true.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

dhack tren e e4d 1,5ml 12 days in - getting all kindz of sides lol no to be honest, vascularity went up even on low carb when i carb up it gets insane rofl.. unfortunely i have some sleep issues aswell i wake up every 2 hours or so dripping wet. (well ok its not like my sleep was perfect before so.. its allright.)

cant really talk about strength increase since my wrist is still injured  :crying:

so i can farely admit dhack tren is the real deal!


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

oh i forgot to mention that im way faster out of breath, breathing also is really heavy even when i have to talk alot i get out of breath lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

night06 said:


> oh i forgot to mention that im way faster out of breath, breathing also is really heavy even when i have to talk alot i get out of breath lol


Same amen to that lol


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Just did my 2nd week of test e/tren e (8days in) had a couple of ****ty night sleeps.no sweats.just unsettled. Maybe the tren? Or I've got a cold and it's that. When did you guys start noticing effects? I'm on 500 test e and 300 tren e. Cheers


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

1ml test e pw, 2nd dose tomorrow.

Dead **** for 4 days after jab but this is my first cycle so guessing this doesn't help.

Felt great all week, too early to see anything thou. Coming into this off the back of a long var cycle


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Same amen to that lol


I'll be nearly 3rd pin of tren on Tuesday coming. When did you guys know it had kicked in.ive had a few sweats but nothing major.no other sides either really . Is it too early


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

1.5ml/450mg test e in glute, 2nd jab **** is dead. Presuming this is just Virgin flesh causing this thou.

Decided to up dose from 300mg to 450mg


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

I've had zero pip in my delts or ****..

**** is the place i find i get literally zero pip.

Ive tried test 300, rip blend, mast e, eq and tren ace...all pip free...


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Same amen to that lol


Hey mate what week did you start seeing or definitely feeling the tren working. Will be 4th pin tomorrow and not noticing anything major altho I suppose it is early. Just don't want to keep going with hacks if it's not working for me


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

gsxrthou said:


> Hey mate what week did you start seeing or definitely feeling the tren working. Will be 4th pin tomorrow and not noticing anything major altho I suppose it is early. Just don't want to keep going with hacks if it's not working for me


Relax bud finish the first vial then you'll see!


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Relax bud finish the first vial then you'll see!


Ok mate thanks only running 3300mgjust being impatient haha. Thanks for reply dude


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

Rav212 said:


> Relax bud finish the first vial then you'll see!


just upped the dose to 750/400 gonna finish this vial.and if still don't feel a lot ill get rid of the other vial


----------

